# Come together - Bike Jam 2003



## tobi (2. April 2003)

An Pfingsten - also vom *7. - 9. Juni*  wird am *Freiburger Dietenbachgelände* der _Come together - Bike Jam 2003_  stattfinden.

Im Rahmen der BMX-Bahn Neu- bzw. Wiedereröffnung soll an diesem Tagen ein kleines Bikefest stattfinden. Aber keineswegs nur für BMX-Bahn Fahrer. Für jeden soll etwas dabei sein - es wird viele geführte Touren geben, Sessions auf der BMX Bahn und vieles vieles mehr ( _Details folgen_ ). 

Für das leibliche Wohl wird ebenfalls gesorgt und die Freiburger Shops sowie einige Hersteller werden sich auf der Expo-Area ( wie das im Neudeutschen so schön heißt) präsentieren.

Mit den Stars&Stripes der Bike-Szene sind wir auch schon am verhandeln und hoffen euch einiges bieten zu können.

Den hoffentlich zahlreich erscheinenden "Nicht-Freiburger" bieten wir Zeltmöglichkeiten direkt am Dietenbachgelände an.

www.bikejam.de.vu 


Details und News  wird es in kürze * hier * geben.
Vorschläge und Wünsche nehmen wir ebenfalls gern entgegen.

Wer sich jetzt schon sicher ist das er kommt bitte Mail oder PM an mich - vor allem wenn ein Zeltplatz benötigt wird.

Wir hoffen auf zahlreiches Erscheinen.


Es grüßt das Orga-Team 
Gero + Marc + Stephan + Tobi


----------



## fez (3. April 2003)

werden bestimmt (wenn auch nicht komplett) vertreten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (3. April 2003)

Ich sage mal ganz vorsichtig zu. Hängt bei mir davon ab, wie stark ich da schon im Prüfungsstress bin und ob an dem WE ein Rennen ist.


----------



## fez (3. April 2003)

Pfingsten bin ich weg - schade !!!


----------



## Gero (3. April 2003)

wow, schon im forum!
gut hoffen wir mal, dass alles so klappt!
ich geh jetzt mal die wichtigen "detaills" wi sämtlioche genemigungen abklären...

hoffe es kommen schön viel leuts!!!!

bis denn


----------



## nobs (3. April 2003)

also meiner einer is auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## crashtestdummy (4. April 2003)

Hey Leute,

laut der RIG-Raceliste sind an diesem Wochenende keine Races am Start!

Also freie Fahrt nach Freiburg!

Gero, wie schauts im Dirt-, DS- und DH-Bereich aus?

CU in Freiburg!


----------



## nils (4. April 2003)

Coole Sache!

Da drohe ich doch gleich mal mit meiner Anwesenheit Ein bischen Urlaub vom Flachland und ein wenig Singletrailkost kann nie schaden!

Gruß


----------



## tobi (4. April 2003)

Du könntest ja die ganzen Flachländer mitbringen damit die mal richtige Trails kennenlernen.


----------



## ridefree (5. April 2003)

sch....ade, sind erst ab 14. juni in Freiburg :-( Vielleicht gibts dann aber sogar Privatführungen für die (single-)trails ?! cu


----------



## nils (5. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *Du könntest ja die ganzen Flachländer mitbringen damit die mal richtige Trails kennenlernen. *



Gute Idee!

Wobei ich ja fairerweise erwähnen muß, daß es in der fränkischen Schweiz schon einige sehr hübsche Trails gibt, die man auch guten Gewissens mit dem Zusatz "technisch" bezeichnen kann.
Nur ist der Spaß halt leider nach spätestens knapp 200 hm wieder vorbei...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi (6. April 2003)

So damit man eine gute Übersicht hat wer noch alles kommt kann sich nun beim Last-Minute-Biking ( ganz oben links) auch schon als Teilnehmer melden. 

Also los gehts


----------



## nils (6. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *So damit man eine gute Übersicht hat wer noch alles kommt kann sich nun beim Last-Minute-Biking ( ganz oben links) auch schon als Teilnehmer melden.
> 
> Also los gehts  *



"Last-Minute-Biking" naja, heutiges Datum: 06.04., Termin: 07.06. ...

Mmmmh, Spontanität will ja bekanntlich wohl überlegt sein


----------



## lemma (7. April 2003)

komme vielleicht auch vorbei !
dann lernt ihr mich endlich mal kennen , bin nämlich garnicht son arsch !


----------



## ykcor (7. April 2003)

werd sicher auch kommen. is ja nich weit weg von mir... 40km oder so und mit dem zug komm ich normalerweise ehh (fast) jeden samstag na FR...

ps: wohn knapp hinter titsee-neustadt...


----------



## G-zero (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *Du könntest ja die ganzen Flachländer mitbringen damit die mal richtige Trails kennenlernen. *



Also die Fränkische als "Flachland" und die Bewohner dieser als "Flachländer" zu bezeichnen halte ich für falsch. Genauso passt der Begriff "Hochgebirge" auch nicht. Nordöstlich von Erlangen beginnt jedenfalls die Gaudi. Wunderschöne Singletrails alles sehr abwechslungsreich. 
Nördlich vom Harz ist für mich das "Flachland". 
anyway war sicher nich bös gemeint und ich versteh das einfach mal als Spass.  

Gerne würde ich auch mal die Trails rund um Freiburg unter die Stollen nehmen. Vielleicht klappts ja am Bike Jam. Wär cool 

gruß aus Erlangen

Tobi


----------



## tobi (7. April 2003)

Also mit Flachländer wollte ich niemanden Beleidigen - habe lediglich Nils Begriff weiterverwendet. 

Hoffe trotzdem das sich einige Leute aus der Gegend bei uns einfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-zero (8. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *Also mit Flachländer wollte ich niemanden Beleidigen -
> Hoffe trotzdem das sich einige Leute aus der Gegend bei uns einfinden. *



hast du auch nicht. Ich wollte nur schreiben das es hier auch "richtige" Trails gibt und das das Mountainbiken auch hier fun macht. Aber es gibt hier Gegenden die den Begriff "Flachland" durchaus verdient haben. z.B. dort wo es den Nils verschlagen hat. 

Gerne ich tu mein bestes das es klappt. Wir haben halt zu dem Zeitpunkt so ein kleines "Volksfest" in Erlangen und da gibt´s ordentlich: 

  

gruß nach Freiburg

Tobi


----------



## Rune Roxx (17. April 2003)

Hi Tobi,

habt ihr schon in etwa einen Timetable, also was für Touren ihr an welchen Tagen fahren wollt (bzw. was sonst noch so an Events geplant ist)? 

Ich würd sehr gern kommen, kann aber wohl nur einen Tag - die Woche drauf schreib ich schon wieder Klausuren...

Gruß,
Rune


----------



## tobi (17. April 2003)

Hi. Genaues Timetable ist in Arbeit kann aber noch etwas dauern. Da wir aber die Gruppen bei den Touren recht klein halten wollen wird es jeden Tag mehrere Touren verschiedener Schwierigkeiten( sowohl Kondition als auch Technk) geben bei dem auch für jeden was dabei sein sollte.

Gefahren wird wahrscheinlich in Richtung Rosskopf, Schauinsland, Feldberg.

Sontag abend wird es außerdem ein grpße Verlosung geben.

Nähere Infos + Anmeldung fürs Zelten bals unter www.bikejam.de.vu  - aber gebt uns noch ne Woche


----------



## nils (26. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *Nähere Infos + Anmeldung fürs Zelten bals unter www.bikejam.de.vu  - aber gebt uns noch ne Woche  *



*räusper* Die Woche ist um...


----------



## D-Joe (4. Mai 2003)

Ich komm mit meinem Kumpel auch vorbei !!
Und wir bräuchten auch nen Zeltplatz (8 Mann Zelt  )
Evtl. kommen noch nen paar Mädels mit!!

Und is ja auch nich so weit von Donaueschingen!!

Gibts da dann ne Möglichkeit zu Duschen oder so??


----------



## tobi (5. Mai 2003)

@Nils  Huch - da haben wir doch glatt die Zeit vergessen. Nun gut - momentan sieht es so aus das die Stadt Freiburg noch mit den genehmigungen auf sich warten lässt. 

@D-Joe
Also wie gesagt. Zeltplätze sind vorhanden. Kosten 10 Euro pro Nacht inkl. Frühstück!!!!! Duschen wir denke ich auch möglich sein - muss ich aber mal bei Gero nachfragen.


----------



## D-Joe (5. Mai 2003)

Pro Person oder pro Zelt 10 ??

Und wenn die Stadt das nich genehmigt fällt das ins Wasser oder wie??


----------



## tobi (5. Mai 2003)

Zeltpreis pro Person - oder Gero?

Zur Genehmigung. Gute Frage - wir werden die genehmigung bekommen - davon gehe ich jetzt einfach mal aus. Wenn wir keine bekommen kann man sich ja trotzdem rein zufällig dort treffen


----------



## tobi (5. Mai 2003)

*Homepage ist Online* 
unter *http://www.bikejam.de.vu*
gibt es ab sofort Info's zum Event.

Wer kommt / kommen will fülle auch bitte das Anmeldeformular aus!!!

Das Programm ist noch sehr spärlich und nur vorläufig!!! Hier wird sich noch einiges ändern.


----------



## Gero (6. Mai 2003)

also, duschen sind da, kosten pro person 10 is ja inkl. frühstück!

aber das anmelden is echt super wichtig, sonst gibts zu wenig frühstück...

genehmigungen sind nicht da, aber wir starten die sache auf jeden fall, da sie ja auf vereinsgelände stattfindet und wir dafür keine genehmigungen brauchen...

also anmelden und spass haben!

ins wasser fällts nur wenns katzen hagelt...
aber wir sind ja im sonnigen süden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-Joe (13. Mai 2003)

Hmm irgendwie geht die www.bikejam.de.vu nich mehr!!
Wollt grad ma was schaun und dann kommt da das ich nen Benutzername und PW brauch wollt nur ma bescheid sagen!!


----------



## tobi (13. Mai 2003)

Geht wieder alles!!!

Erst hatten die Domain-Heinis Probleme -
dann hab ich außversehen eine falsche Datei hochgeladen weswegen man ein passwort eingeben musste.

Aber jetzt gehts wieder!

SORRY


----------



## tobi (26. Mai 2003)

So - mal wieder Zeit für wichtige Neuigkeiten:

Unser Tourenprogramm ist jetzt online!!! Durchlesen - freuen!!! Hoffe es ist was schönes dabei.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Northern Lights aus??? Es hat sich noch niemand angekündigt? Also ich denke so eine Auswahl an Touren hattet ihr noch nie?


----------



## Triple F (28. Mai 2003)

Als Aussenpost-Süd der Northern-Lights kann ich mich für die Touren nur erwärmen. Die erste Tour werde ich wohl wählen,



> Es gibt einige Wege mit gebauten Abschnitten (Anlieger, Drops, Jumps), so dass der Spaß auf keinen Fall zu kurz kommt.



Giddy up!


----------



## tobi (2. Juni 2003)

Alle die Zelten wollen bitte unbedingt und bald anmelden oder Mail an mich!!!! Sonst gibts kein Frühstück!!!!!


----------



## nobs (5. Juni 2003)

Hi Tobi wie sieht denn der Starttermn am Samstag aus bei dir im  Last-Minute-Biking gehts um 10:00 Uhr los und www.bikejam.de.vu gehts um 14:00 Uhr los


----------



## tobi (5. Juni 2003)

Jo BikeJam Programm ist aktuell!!!! Das LastuMinute Biking stimmt nicht. Ich änders mal noch. 

14.00 Uhr am Dietenbachgelände. Ich,Stephan und Nils fahren auf jeden Fall.


----------



## tobi (5. Juni 2003)

Weiteres Programm-Highlight!!!!

*Sonntag Nacht - Flutlichtspringen*

Der Test gestern war erfolgreich:


----------



## nobs (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *Jo 14.00 Uhr am Dietenbachgelände. Ich,Stephan und Nils fahren auf jeden Fall. *



Ja glaubt ihr ich lasse euch allein solche schönen Erlebnisse buchen, bin logisch mit dabei   aber achtung habe die Woche schon mal ein bischen geübt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (6. Juni 2003)

GIbt´s eigentlich einen IBC-(Bier)-Stand? Oder sonst was, woran man Euch erkennen kann (Karotte hinterm linken Ohr o.ä.)?


----------



## tobi (6. Juni 2003)

Hühnerauge am Linken Zeh!!!

Also die Samstagstour wird komplett von IBClern geguidet (Ich, Crashtestdumyy, Nils, Nobs) falls du da schon da bist.

Ansonsten werde ich mich bemühen entwerder im IBC Shirt oder Trikot rumzulaufen.


----------



## Triple F (6. Juni 2003)

Auf jeden!
Am SA will ich die erste Rosskopf-Tour mitmachen...


----------



## fez (7. Juni 2003)

weil ihr am Lagerfeuer sitzt...

Kann morgen doch kommen, gibt doch genügend Leute welche Sonntag-morgen fahren oder ?

Gruss Frank


----------



## nils (7. Juni 2003)

Hi Fez!

Wir waren heute schon am Rosskopf und haben eine recht hübschen Runde gedreht.

Morgen geht es sehr wahrscheinlich auf den Schauinsland und bei der Besetzung, die ich vermute, können wir einen exquisiten Zuckertrail runterfahren! (die andere Version wäre der Kandel, der ist aber Sonntags bei gutem Wetter ziemlich überlaufen d.h. der Schaula ist besser)

Gruß, Nils


----------



## tobi (8. Juni 2003)

Ja würde sagen erster Tag war erfolgreich!! Hier ein paar Eindrücke:


Selbst am Abend noch Zuschauer:





Aktion pur:






Abkühlung brachste die Dusche:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi (8. Juni 2003)

Noch mehr Bilder hier:

http://www.pixum.de/viewalbum/?id=797876


----------



## tobi (9. Juni 2003)

Bilder vom Flutlichtfahren und dem 2ten Tag gibt es  hier:

http://www.pixum.de/viewalbum/?id=800144


----------

